# Boston Legal - House conflict on 5/16



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Another heads up...Boston Legal conflicts with House on 5/16 at 8 pm (CDT). I HATE sweeps....gimme a dual tuner!


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Veronica Mars will have ended for the season by then, so dual-tuner folks who always had a conflict between VM and House should be okay.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm still mad about House being opposite Alias last week.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tai-pan said:


> I'm still mad about House being opposite Alias last week.


Yeah, I actually had to use (HORRORS!!) a VCR!


----------



## Paul E (Jul 9, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Yeah, I actually had to use (HORRORS!!) a VCR!


What is this.... V... C... R.... that you spoke of?

From a happy user of Two DirecTiVo's.... We can record 2 SD and 2 HD shows at a time!!

Sorry.... couldn't help myself.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Paul E said:


> What is this.... V... C... R.... that you spoke of?
> 
> From a happy user of Two DirecTiVo's.... We can record 2 SD and 2 HD shows at a time!!
> 
> Sorry.... couldn't help myself.


Sure, rub it in! Actually, I'm waiting for the S3.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Paul E said:


> What is this.... V... C... R.... that you spoke of?
> 
> From a happy user of Two DirecTiVo's.... We can record 2 SD and 2 HD shows at a time!!
> 
> Sorry.... couldn't help myself.


Two DirecTivos?

Molest me not with this pocket calculator stuff.

--chris, owner of one HR10-250 and five SD-DVR80s, who doesn't have a VCR hooked up anywhere in the house


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Paul E said:


> From a happy user of Two DirecTiVo's.... We can record 2 SD and 2 HD shows at a time!!


Two DirecTivos here as well. I think there's been 2 half hour periods ever that I didn't have enough tuners. At $5 a month for the 2nd one ( and still cheaper than standalone) I've always thought it was a no brainer.

I think people with multiple DirecTivos look at other Tivo people complaining about conflicts like all TiVo people look at non-TiVo people. "What? You rush home to watch TV at a specific time?"

"What? You can only record one thing at a time?"


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Idearat said:


> I think people with multiple DirecTivos look at other Tivo people complaining about conflicts like all TiVo people look at non-TiVo people. "What? You rush home to watch TV at a specific time?"
> 
> "What? You can only record one thing at a time?"


Yeah...in fact, I keep meaning to spend some time whipping up a real conflict manager for many tuners. A module for TWP, perhaps...but I tell ya, it ain't easy managing TV schedules across 8+ tuners...

--chris


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

I record conflicts on the HD of my Panny DVD recorder. Works fine, and PQ is much better on Panny than Tivo. The 40GB drive gets 18 hrs of best quality, much more than Tivo's Best Quality. I guess Tivo uses a cheaper encoder...


----------

